# Berlusconi lascia la Pascale per Lavinia Palombini? Foto.



## admin (26 Febbraio 2016)

Secondo quanto riportato da Il Fatto Quotidiano, il rapporto tra Silvio Berlusconi e Francesca Pascale sarebbe in forte crisi. Una delle cause, sarebbe l'odio di Berlusconi (che tempo fa, per raccattare voti, si dichiarò grande animalista) nei confronti di Dudù e Dudina:"Puzzano, sporcano. Devo sempre tenere la finestra aperta. Mi hanno rotto" (un virgolettato attribuito allo stesso Berlusconi). Il leader di Forza Italia avrebbe una nuova fidanzata: Lavinia Palombini, 21 anni figlia di un imprenditore romano. Si racconta che dopo averla conosciuta in Sardegna, Berlusconi le abbia telefonato 60 volte in un giorno.

Ecco la foto della ragazza.


----------



## smallball (26 Febbraio 2016)

bella ragazza


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Febbraio 2016)

Ma in che mani siamo?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Febbraio 2016)

Chissà che cosa l'affascinerà di Berlusconi alla bella Lavinia?

il fisico atletico? la bella chioma? l'ardore sessuale? la lucidità mentale palesata ultimamente? la sua istruzione?


----------



## mr.wolf (26 Febbraio 2016)

pensavo che sto minkia di Dudù fosse di Silvio, sapere che il coso non è suo mi cambia la giornata


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Febbraio 2016)

Che cosa disgustosa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2016)

Ci vuole un bel fegato per copulare con dei vecchi decrepiti del genere.

Capisco i soldi, il potere etc, ma qui si va oltre l'orrido.


----------



## addox (26 Febbraio 2016)

Pedonano.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Febbraio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ci vuole un bel fegato per copulare con dei vecchi decrepiti del genere.
> 
> Capisco i soldi, il potere etc, ma qui si va oltre l'orrido.



Ci sono quelle che lo fanno di mestiere per 100 euro..capirai se non ne trovi che lo smazzano a Silvio per 10000 a sera..


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Febbraio 2016)

A quanto vedo, in fatto di Topaplayer Silvio rimane il numero 1 incontrastato


----------



## kolao95 (26 Febbraio 2016)

Che spreco..


----------



## wildfrank (26 Febbraio 2016)

Tipico caso di necrofilia (al contrario)...


----------



## pazzomania (26 Febbraio 2016)

Silvio BOMBER VERO.

A parte che il 50% è montato di quello che si dice di lui, ma fa bene, se può fa bene a farlo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ci sono quelle che lo fanno di mestiere per 100 euro..capirai se non ne trovi che lo smazzano a Silvio per 10000 a sera..



Ah, se la classifichiamo esplicitamente tra le prostitute mestieranti allora ok


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Che spreco..



Perché secondo te nel caso se la bomba solo silvio?!


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Febbraio 2016)

Che disgusto mi provocano ste ragazzine che per un pò di grana e di notorietà di vendono così. Fortunatamente non ci entrerò mai neanche in contatto... 
Ma pure leggere "fidanzata" è degradante. Son curioso di sapere quelli del family day che ne pensano di queste cose


----------



## Djici (26 Febbraio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Silvio BOMBER VERO.
> 
> A parte che il 50% è montato di quello che si dice di lui, ma fa bene, se può fa bene a farlo.



Qua stiamo tutti rosicando e basta.
Se potessi, probabilmente che lo farei pure io. BUNGA BUNGA FOREVER !!!


----------



## pazzomania (26 Febbraio 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Qua stiamo tutti rosicando e basta.
> Se potessi, probabilmente che lo farei pure io. BUNGA BUNGA FOREVER !!!



Non è che gli altri sono santi, solo che Silvio lo analizzano al microscopio, chissà che cagne si passano tutti quei vecchietti..


----------



## DannySa (26 Febbraio 2016)

ITALSilvio.
Se non altro.


----------



## Hammer (26 Febbraio 2016)

È amore vero


----------



## S T B (26 Febbraio 2016)

Dove ti portano i soldi...
non riesco a capire come una ragazza carina come questa possa provare interesse per quello lì. Allucinante...


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Febbraio 2016)

S T B ha scritto:


> Dove ti portano i soldi...
> non riesco a capire come una ragazza carina come questa possa provare interesse per quello lì. Allucinante...



Per entrate nel testamento, ora o mai più


----------



## Doctore (27 Febbraio 2016)

S T B ha scritto:


> Dove ti portano i soldi...
> non riesco a capire come una ragazza carina come questa possa provare interesse per quello lì. Allucinante...



sei proprio una persona senza sentimenti che non conosce l amore eh!


----------



## Baggio (27 Febbraio 2016)

Forse anche peggio della Falchi quando si mise con Ricucci


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Febbraio 2016)

Il problema non è lui ma lei. Questa a 21 anni si mette con un vecchio ottantenne soltanto perché si chiama Berlusconi. Il vecchio possiamo capirlo, vuole divertirsi, va bene ma lei...


----------



## Marco23 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Vergognoso! che qualcuno salvi quella povera bambina


----------



## walter 22 (27 Febbraio 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Vergognoso! che qualcuno salvi quella povera bambina



Salvarla? Nessuno gli punta un fucile in testa.


----------



## neversayconte (28 Febbraio 2016)

Altro che coppie gay, questo è uno scandalo perchè qui non c'è amore.


----------



## neversayconte (28 Febbraio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Silvio BOMBER VERO.
> 
> A parte che il 50% è montato di quello che si dice di lui, ma fa bene, se può fa bene a farlo.



Questo non è chiamarsi bomber.
this is meretricio.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Febbraio 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Questo non è chiamarsi bomber.
> this is meretricio.



Pensi che se Briatore non fosse ricco avrebbe la Gregoraci?

Pensi che la fico si fosse fatta impregnare da Balotelli se avesse lavorato come operaio alla Fiat?

Suvvia...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Febbraio 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Altro che coppie gay, questo è uno scandalo perchè qui non c'è amore.



Stai scherzando vero? non c'è amore più grande e provato che quello per i soldi...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Febbraio 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Vergognoso! che qualcuno salvi quella povera bambina



Mica la stupra, è lei che ha guasti necrofili e vuole soldi e visibilità. Se lei ci sta, problemi suoi.


----------



## Butcher (28 Febbraio 2016)

Tra l'altro vedendo sue foto in rete ho notato che di viso è veramente una ragazzina, infantile. Non è come quelle 21 supersviluppate che sembrano delle milf.


----------



## Gas (28 Febbraio 2016)

Insomma 'na p.....a, come tante.


----------

